# Living in Tauranga/ Bay of Plenty



## mlm30

Upon my recent return from South Korea I have moved to Tauranga where I am quickly settling into my new job and life. I am really enjoying it here- it is sunny, relaxed and the community is very outdoor-orientated. 

Though I originally held the perception that only people who are retired move to Tauranga, I was in fact proved wrong very quickly. With Tauranga being one of the fastest growing cities in NZ there is actually a very fast growing population of young professionals, resulting in a vibrant and dynamic city.

A site which proved useful in my search for job and networking opportunities as well as information on Tauranga/ BOP in general was 'Back in the Bay' (you can search this in Google). 

I would recommend to anyone moving/ relocating to NZ to have a look at this website. 

Hope I was of some help to a few of you! Feel free to ask anything else about Tauranga (or South Korea or Japan for that matter)!


----------



## topcat83

mlm30 said:


> Upon my recent return from South Korea I have moved to Tauranga where I am quickly settling into my new job and life. I am really enjoying it here- it is sunny, relaxed and the community is very outdoor-orientated.
> 
> Though I originally held the perception that only people who are retired move to Tauranga, I was in fact proved wrong very quickly. With Tauranga being one of the fastest growing cities in NZ there is actually a very fast growing population of young professionals, resulting in a vibrant and dynamic city.
> 
> A site which proved useful in my search for job and networking opportunities as well as information on Tauranga/ BOP in general was 'Back in the Bay' (you can search this in Google).
> 
> I would recommend to anyone moving/ relocating to NZ to have a look at this website.
> 
> Hope I was of some help to a few of you! Feel free to ask anything else about Tauranga (or South Korea or Japan for that matter)!


Hi there - welcome back to NZ. We'd love to hear your experiences....


----------

